# Bambino excessive vibration?



## glenadams316 (Feb 28, 2020)

I've a bambino which I've had for about 6 months. I've always felt when in operation there is an excess amount of vibration which takes place, so much so that the cup will happily jump all over the place if I don't hold it down. I cleaned it up today and noticed under the drip tray there looks like there could be a place for 2 rubber feet.

Does anyone else have excess vibration or am I missing the rubber feet - do they exist?

thanks

Glen


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

perhaps if unsure you could post a photo? there are two 'cut-outs' in a sort of arc shape on mine, with a small circular hole in the middle which look like large rubber feet could be inserted in, but there are none present and unless they were very thin the drip tray would be misaligned with the main machine.

i don't really have vibration problems per se, things on top will vibrate a little but nothing crazy. mine is of similar age.


----------



## glenadams316 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks - sounds like yours is the same as mine with the arc shapes - i wondered if there were meant to be feet


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Mine is exactly the same. Vibrates like crazy when the coffee us extracting. Wouldn't surprise me if there should be rubber pads / feet where holes are underneath the drip tray - I'm sure it would help.

It's a small and lightweight unit with a pretty powerful thermojet boiler - odd that there appears to be cutouts for some kind of rubber feet there but none in place.


----------



## glenadams316 (Feb 28, 2020)

Well I'm glad it's not just me.

i might try finding some sort of rubber to trim down and fit in the inserts, see if it helps


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah, i hadn't thought to check underneath the drip tray until I read this thread. Maybe some blutac will do the trick


----------



## glenadams316 (Feb 28, 2020)

Good shout, nice and pliable to test it out - I have some lying around so will let you know the outcome.


----------



## glenadams316 (Feb 28, 2020)

I've tried with some blue tack - hard to say but I think it's helped a bit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha thanks for the update - think I'll give mine a go as well


----------



## thase (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey everyone,

did u solve the problem? 
does anyone tried to change the resonance

frequency of the tray, using for example neodym magnets on the bottin side? My idea is to change the weight of the tray with that and as it is a mambrane, maybe u don't reach the resonance frequence of it 

would be happy on a comment


----------

